# General Laptop Question (high pitch noise)



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have Sager NP8660 laptop and it seemed fine when I got it. It's actually fully functional right now but I hear a really really high pitch sound coming from the laptop and it gets annoying after awhile especially if I'm aware of it. Do all laptops make this noise?


here's the link to the laptop I have:
http://www.sagernotebook.com/category_browse.php?cid=&lcdsize=15


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

IMO it could be the fan (bearing is defective) or the HDD. Btw, when does it start... I mean when do you hear the noise (i.e. during boot up, all the time from boot up to shutdown)?


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

The don't hear the sound until after maybe 5-10 minutes of using my laptop. It's a skipping high frequency sound that goes on and off. It's really hard to describe...

I opened up my laptop and tried to figure out where the sound is coming from. It's near the fan area, but I can't really pinpoint it. It's coming from the far right side of my laptop when sitting upright. Hope that helps narrow it down a little bit...


Also, the sound is so high that my mom couldn't hear it.

i take that back, it sound starts as soon as I turn the laptop on. It may be coming from the CPU... I googled the problem and many other laptops seem to have the same issue. I wonder if there's a solution.


my laptop has almost identical symptoms as this guys: 

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=124345.msg938230;topicseen

he says he flashed his BIOs and fixed the problem. Should I look into that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that is the area for the cpu fan,it may be just clogged with dust or need replacing


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

dai said:


> that is the area for the cpu fan,it may be just clogged with dust or need replacing


opened it up, no dust at all... it's only 4 months old


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then let them fix it under warranty


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

dai said:


> then let them fix it under warranty


tryin to see what i can do before sending it in


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you start messing with it they invalidate the warranty


----------



## tracer (Dec 28, 2005)

opened it up, no dust at all... it's only 4 months old[/QUOTE]


there are two things to check.

(1) if you have a modem that uses a dial-up connnection to the internet it could be the modem dialing.

(2) you could have a program running in the background in your "msconfig" start-up tab that's loading when you boot up your system.

like it was advised send it back and get a new one.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

dai: ah, ill take that into consideration. It doesn't seem like that big of a problem so I'm going to see what I can do first. I will be careful when messing with it.

tracer:
1) It's wireless.... I think most laptops nowadays have a wireless card.
2) Yes, there are a lot of programs that load during start up. But what does that have to do with a high pitch noise?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Remove the HDD and boot from CD drive or USB drive or just go into BIOS settings. Observe if still get the noise after 5 to 10 minutes. If it does, then I think it is hardware - probably the fan.


----------



## laka777 (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright, so it's not the HDD.

I spoke with sager and they are sending me a fan for replacement. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks for the help btw!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So it was indeed the fan... hmmm :grin:

Glad to know they are sending you the part. Please keep us posted on what happens. Thanks.


----------

